# How to do a word count in inDesign



## patrean (Oct 28, 2005)

I can't find the option anywhere...is it possible.

Thanks


----------



## Esquilinho (Oct 28, 2005)

Just select the text you want to be counted and open the Info Palette. 
There you can see how many characters, words, lines and paragraphs the selected text has.

The only problem is that if your text is in unlinked text frames, you'll have to count the words separately in each frame.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 9, 2005)

This is a real problem   
Although you can go through each text box and select the text and then see the word count do do the same for the whole document is an issue.
In Indesign CS2 they have put in a text counting option I believe but if you have an older version mmmmmmm problem.

But I did find a plugin from http://www.dtptools.com/product.asp?id=tcin

Textcount  They offer a 14 day trial copy and we had to get a licence in for one of our editors here at work. Works an absolute treat 

Hope that helps a bit.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Esquilinho (Nov 15, 2005)

There's also a script that gives you more options (selection, selected story or all stories).
I don't know where I got it from, but it's called "TextCounter", so maybe if you do a search in some scripts sites you'll find it. And it's free!


----------



## MacGizmo (Nov 17, 2005)

Word Count should do the trick.


----------

